# Must see places Western France?



## jacknjill (Apr 25, 2009)

hi all, after a great tour through france last year taking in many places recommended by yourselves, ie tarn gorge we are planning to go through france to spain again, only this time taking the western side.
we are looking for must see places to see/visit on our journey. exact route not sorted yet. thanks all
peter.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

It all depends what time of year you are travelling, if in winter then I would not bother stopping but in May Jane/Sept then I'll de Re or I'll de Noirmoutier

Mike


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

Try Ile de Re and/or join France Passion and enjoy the journey as well as the destination
We did it last year (join France Passion I mean) and loved it
happy wheels
MGB


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

Not in winter, but in spring you should see La Rochelle. Lovely place and convenient for the Ille de Re. Then take the ferry from Royan across the river to the Medoc and the wine chateau's. From there go down through the forest towards the spanish border. Wonderful area.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Start from Roscoff and follow the coast road.
Down to Carnac and the Gulf de Morbihan
Lovelly villages and coastal scenery.
spring thro summer
Dave p


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We thought that Saintes was very interesting. especially if you like Roman stuff, The market there was excellent, I don't know if it's permanent but some of it was inside. 
Otherwise St Jean de Luz was quite charming in the off season though probably overrun with tourists in the main summer holidays,
The beaches of the Landes, above Biarritz, are magnificent
lala


----------



## seakay (Apr 10, 2008)

La Rochelle without doubt. A fantastic town/city in or out season. The aquarium is an absolute must - been there twice so far and will certainly do it again. A great stop-off on your yourney south.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

jacknjill said:


> hi all, after a great tour through france last year taking in many places recommended by yourselves, ie tarn gorge we are planning to go through france to spain again, only this time taking the western side.
> we are looking for must see places to see/visit on our journey. exact route not sorted yet. thanks all
> peter.


If you are referring to the big thread on places to see in France, I still have the list and Autoroute files, if you want them they are here (http://tinyurl.com/ybzmges)
Patrick


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

jacknjill said:


> hi all, after a great tour through france last year taking in many places recommended by yourselves, ie tarn gorge we are planning to go through france to spain again, only this time taking the western side.
> we are looking for must see places to see/visit on our journey. exact route not sorted yet. thanks all
> peter.


La Rochelle and the aquarium would be on my list

About halfway down with MH overnighting facilities is this fairly unique venue which when we went some years ago had a fairly impressive light and firework show to round of the day. Essentially a theme park of IMAX cinemas. http://uk.futuroscope.com/

Then a natural wonder http://www.lagiraudiere.com/dune_du_pyla.html

Then supposedly the best in Europe 
http://www.destination360.com/europe/france/cite-de-carcassonne

Steve


----------

